# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  أرقام الاشتراكات والعضوية يــــا[you]

## Ehab M. Ali

*

كما وعدناكم
أرقام تحويل إشتراكات العضوية 





زين
0904888470

mtn
0926242042

سوداني
0121178324


* نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء إرسال رسالة نصية بعد التحويل
تحوي اسم العضو وقيمة التحويل
وكذلك الرقم المُحول منه
وذلك لضمان عملية استلام قيمة التحويل لكل عضو علي حدة
ولتسهيل عملية الرصد والمتابعة

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 
كما وعدناكم
أرقام تحويل إشتراكات العضوية  




زين
0904888470

mtn
0926242042 
سوداني
0121178324



 

ونحن ياغالي من المغتربين ورينا الاشتراك كم ونرسلو لي منو 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*علم وجاري عمل اللازم
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

* بورداب الخارج نتمني ان نعرف طريقة دفع الاشتراكات ،،

تحياتي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ونحن ياغالي من المغتربين ورينا الاشتراك كم ونرسلو لي منو 



 
الحبيب الغسينابي

انشاء الله في ظرف يومين سوف نعلن طريقة استلام 

اشتراكات اعضاء الخارج

تسلم وتشكر علي الاهتمام ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*علم وباذن الله التحويل سيتم من اجل اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الحبيب الغسينابي

انشاء الله في ظرف يومين سوف نعلن طريقة استلام 

اشتراكات اعضاء الخارج

تسلم وتشكر علي الاهتمام ياقلب



 

تسلم افريكانو ياراقي 

كسرة صغيرةالزعيم ليكم براكم هههههههه:hellocv4:
*

----------


## nona

*علم وسوف ينفذ فوراً ياراقين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*علم وجارى التنفيذ

تخريمه
انت كاتب يابرنسيسه ليه(انشاءالله ادفع انا للناس دى كلها؟؟؟)

 تخريمه تانى
ارفع بوست الفئات عشان كل واحد يتذكر هو سجل فى اى فئه

 تقبل تحياتى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ده الكلام ولا بلاش ...
مشكور يا إيهاب ...
ونحن جاهزين بإذن الله ...

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

* وجارى التنفيذ تسلم يا ايهاب

*

----------


## Almothanna

*كلام زي القراصة بالتقلية . 

علم ، وجاري التنفيذ . 

شكرا أونلاينااااااااااااااب .

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 
تخريمه تانى
ارفع بوست الفئات عشان كل واحد يتذكر هو سجل فى اى فئه

تقبل تحياتى وعميق احترامى



مع توضيح قيمة الاشتراك لكل فئة 
(للخوارج أقصد لى ناس الخارج)
مشكوره البرنسيسه !!
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*جاري التنفيذ انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*علم وباذن الله سيتم التحويل 

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*نحن مرخاب المهجر كيف ندفع ولمن نخدمكم بكل غالى ونفيس يا صفوة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اين ايهاب؟؟؟؟




                            :28_1_6[1]:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*زيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــن وبس
جاري التفيذ
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*في انتظار ناس الخارج
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انا الان في الاردن لمن ارجع بالسلامة  ان شاء الكريم
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*جاهز وفى انتظار الاعضاء فى الرياض السعوديه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الله اكبر....تم التحويل والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تم التحويل ذهبية وعقبال الماسية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب وين الضحاكات....حولوا سريع الدنيا اول شهر والجيب تقيل والنشالين حايميييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*نحن بالخارج بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه وجاهزين للدعم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

نحن بالخارج بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه وجاهزين للدعم



الاخ محمد طيب لك التحية والاحترام...الاخ خالد سليمان طه فى مدينة جده كتب رقمه وقال مستعد يجمع  ناس جده ويتفقوا على طريقة يجمعوا بيها التبرعات...اذا كنت من سكانها ارجوك اتصل به فى احد الارقام التاليه  050230644 او0556645047

 ولك عاطر التحايا
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*أول مرة أسمع بالإشتراكات دى ... هى كم بالضبط ؟ ... وجاهزون دائماً إن شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أول مرة أسمع بالإشتراكات دى ... هى كم بالضبط ؟ ... وجاهزون دائماً إن شاء الله .



الاشتراكات لدعم المنبر ومشاريعه المقترحه...وهنالك ثلاث فئات للتسجيل وهى:_

1_ماسية(50 جنية)

2_ذهبية(25جنية)

3_فضيه(10جنية)

 وتقبل تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله يا البرنسيسة انا مالي زي الشايف رقم الاشتراكات دي ياهو رقمك تهئ تهئ تهئ

انتي قالوا ليك عندك فيها نسبة والا شنوووو؟؟

انا هسي في معسكر اعدادي والطبيب مانعني أشيل حاجه تقيلة 
 عشان كدا ماقادر ارسل ليكم الاشتراك هاهاها


ان شاء الله الاثنين يصلكم يا شباب بس انا الان بعيد عن الدنيا وأمورها.

تحياتي،،،،


*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

والله يا البرنسيسة انا مالي زي الشايف رقم الاشتراكات دي ياهو رقمك تهئ تهئ تهئ

انتي قالوا ليك عندك فيها نسبة والا شنوووو؟؟

انا هسي في معسكر اعدادي والطبيب مانعني أشيل حاجه تقيلة 
 عشان كدا ماقادر ارسل ليكم الاشتراك هاهاها


ان شاء الله الاثنين يصلكم يا شباب بس انا الان بعيد عن الدنيا وأمورها.

تحياتي،،،،





:a7rjtne:

كان سكت بقسم ليك معاى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الاخ محمد طيب لك التحية والاحترام...الاخ خالد سليمان طه فى مدينة جده كتب رقمه وقال مستعد يجمع ناس جده ويتفقوا على طريقة يجمعوا بيها التبرعات...اذا كنت من سكانها ارجوك اتصل به فى احد الارقام التاليه 050230644 او0556645047

ولك عاطر التحايا



 مشكورة يابرنسيسة لكن مالك الارقام دى لخبتيها كده شكلك ما اتغديتى لى هسع 0502320644 او 0506645047
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب وين الضحاكات....حولوا سريع الدنيا اول شهر والجيب تقيل والنشالين حايميييييييييييييين



 
شنو يابرنسيسة ساكانا كدا هههههههههههه روقي المنقة ..

تحياتي دا واجب علينا اختنا العزيزة مع احترامي 

بس نحنا أول شهرنا من يوم 7 يوصل المعلوم ونحول المعلوم 

المنبر استاهل أكتر من الدهب ..

تخريمة:

شنو شابكننا دهب وماس وفضة .. المونيوم المونيم ماف .. هههههههه:goood:
                        	*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*انا فى خدمة الكيان بس ر قم الحساب لانى بعيد بجسدى قريب بروحى وكم القيمة المادية
طبعا انا من الرياض السعودية 
وهل اقوم بتحويلها باحد الاخوان وتقوموا باستلامها انتم 
الرجاء الرد 
ولكم الشكر
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:a7rjtne:

كان سكت بقسم ليك معاى




حفظك الله يا برنسيسة
وبالجد احيي فيك روح العطاء والرغبة في التجويد

خارج النص:

القال انا بعرف اتكلم منو انا طوالي ساكت مابتكلم كلو كلو.
 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*نحن في المملكه العربيه السعوديه جده جاهزين بس ورونا الطريق .......
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

علم وجارى التنفيذ

تخريمه
انت كاتب يابرنسيسه ليه(انشاءالله ادفع انا للناس دى كلها؟؟؟)

تخريمه تانى
ارفع بوست الفئات عشان كل واحد يتذكر هو سجل فى اى فئه

تقبل تحياتى وعميق احترامى



 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الله اكبر....تم التحويل والحمدلله



 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب وين الضحاكات....حولوا سريع الدنيا اول شهر والجيب تقيل والنشالين حايميييييييييييييين



ما وصلت منك اى تعريفة بطلى فتل البوستات ده
 




مشكورين حلوين اونلاينييين
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أول مرة أسمع بالإشتراكات دى ... هى كم بالضبط ؟ ... وجاهزون دائماً إن شاء الله .



 [frame="1 80"]يا ادارة لو سمحتوا ضعوا هذا الموضوع بعد موضوع الصلاة على النبى وثبتوهوا[/frame]
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

نحن في المملكه العربيه السعوديه جده جاهزين بس ورونا الطريق .......



امسك فى خالد قوى
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

ما وصلت منك اى تعريفة بطلى فتل البوستات ده
 




مشكورين حلوين اونلاينييين



انت قروشك وييييييييييينها؟؟؟؟؟:1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*علم مع الشكر ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياصفوة عاوزين اول مشروع باسم المنبر يكون قافلة تشجيع كبيييييييره يوم10عشان كده نجد شويه فى موضوع الاشتراكات عشان الشباب يجهزوا حالهم

 واخيرا لكم منى كل الاحترام والتقدير واعفوا مننا عليكم الله
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*كلام زي الورد

عشان كدا انا ماشي الاستاد يا برنسيسة 

والله يستر ، ، ،

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*جاهزين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

جاهزين ان شاء الله



انتظر شويه لأنو حيكون فى تغيير فى الارقام...تسلم يا صفوة ومرحبا بك بيننا
                        	*

----------

